# Carta d'identità volo



## .Nitro (14 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi ho un problema,domani ho un volo per amsterdam da Roma con easyJet,il problema è che poco fa mi si è strappata la carta d'identità al centro ho cercato di metterla a posto con un po di nastro adesivo e nessun tipo di dato è stato danneggiato. 
Il problema è che il comune della mia città è chiuso il lunedi pomeriggio,essendo completamente leggibile secondo voi faranno storie ? Essendo anche un paese compreso nell area di schengen.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Novembre 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho un problema,domani ho un volo per amsterdam da Roma con easyJet,il problema è che poco fa mi si è strappata la carta d'identità al centro ho cercato di metterla a posto con un po di nastro adesivo e nessun tipo di dato è stato danneggiato.
> Il problema è che il comune della mia città è chiuso il lunedi pomeriggio,essendo completamente leggibile secondo voi faranno storie ? Essendo anche un paese compreso nell area di schengen.



Non dovresti avere nessun problema, parti abbastanza tranquillo, in ogni caso appena arrivi a Fiumicino fai presente la cosa.... vai tranquillo e buon viaggio


----------



## .Nitro (14 Novembre 2016)

Lo spero  sono abbastanza in ansia abitando a 3 ore da Roma e con volo e casa pagato sarebbe un bel problema


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Lo spero  sono abbastanza in ansia abitando a 3 ore da Roma e con volo e casa pagato sarebbe un bel problema



Hai la patente di guida? per legge in Italia sostituisce totalmente la carta d'identità


----------

